# How much do you tow with your half ton?



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have initiated this thread before and it seemed to be overrun by the loud minority who believe that a half ton can only be used to pick up flowers from the store... 
Well, I am considering getting a larger camp trailer from my 23' trailer that weighs 2.900 pounds. Anything larger than that automatically bumps you up to 4,500 lbs or thereabouts. Does anyone do that with their half ton and how does it manage? Equalizer hitch goes without saying... I have towed my parents boat, which is about 4,000 lbs, but I think boats do trailer a lot better than campers. 
I have one friend who tows a 31' trailer that is 6,000 lbs, which I think is way too much, but he reports that it does ok. So, what do you guys do? I certainly plan to upgrade to a diesel eventually, but the 4,500 pounds certainly does fall within the mfg specs...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

My dad owns the Hemi half ton and tows the family boat with it. Its a Malibu Wakesetter and he has towed it to Powell a few times. It does fine. He has aftermarket suspension though so I am just realizing that prob doesnt help you. One thing he also has that seems to help is airbags in the bad springs and an compressor so there is zero sag. Hopefully others have better advise.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

I dont really think you should have to worry about that weight. Any of the 1/2 ton trucks out there are rated to pull a minimum of 9,000 lbs. Your main concern needs to be the tounge weight. Anything over 7-900 lbs I would get some air bags for it. Hell my old Nissan frontier can pull 4000 lbs without a problem. Its actually rated for 5500 lbs but Ive never pushed it that far!!!


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Like the others said, I think your biggest concern is going to be suspension. There are alot of 1/2 tons that have the same engine as a 3/4 ton. I use my Tahoe to pull my 19' camper and it does really good. I haven't pulled anything heavier with it.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

I have pulled a 19' fith wheel with two four wheelers behind that on a trailer with my half ton GMC. Granted its not diesel so it was a little slower on the hills but it pulled it great. I had airbags put on just to make me feel better but I only had about 800 lbs of tongue weight. I used to run daniels summit about three times a year with that and it wasn't as bad as I remember it. I have also pulled a small a mini-X track hoe with an 88' GMC short bed regular cab. Those 350's are awesome.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> I have initiated this thread before and it seemed to be overrun by the loud minority who believe *that a half ton can only be used to pick up flowers from the store*...


This is true, unless your talk'in about a Chevy. A 1/2 ton Chevy can pull a house up Parleys at 80 mph. Some of the Fords and Dodges, even 3/4 tons have a hard time making it up Parleys with a basket full of flowers.

I think you'll do okay with a 1/2 ton, just make sure you have the right engine, suspension and braking capabilities that are necessary.

Just buy a Chevy....all problems solved !! o-||


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

what the heck is that goob a chev/ford?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

bigboybdub said:


> what the heck is that goob a chev/ford?


It's a Ford. I put Chevy emblems on it to keep it from being stolen.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> bigboybdub said:
> 
> 
> > what the heck is that goob a chev/ford?
> ...


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Bahaha, I'll vouch for that Ford. Goob nearly convinced me to change my allegiance. That truck can move!


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

I put 350k miles on my old Chev 1/2 ton work truck, the majority of which with a trailer in tow. Engines I don't worry about much, suspension issues you can handle with after market parts, but it is the rest of the drive train that is the weakness in harnessing a half ton to pull a trailer.

When I finally scrapped my old truck, the original engine was still working fine, but I was on my 4th transmission, 3rd rear end, and countless clutches, brake pads, rotors, and u-joints. I fried my first transmission at 40k miles pulling a trailer over Sardine Canyon. The problem is that half ton bearings, gear teeth , etc. aren't as big as they are in heavier duty trucks and are going to wear out quicker when you add the extra stress of pulling a trailer.

Although your half ton may be able to move a 2,900 lbs, 23 ft trailer, the strain will get to it over time. If you were planning on doing some serious towing, you may want to consider a heavier truck.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

350k miles is very impressive Kevin.

Chevy makes a good truck. My next truck may be a Chevy; there's no Ford dealership in Evanston anymore...uh..my oldest Ford truck is a 1996. I may have to have it work on some day. Geeze, where in the heck am I gonna take it? :lol:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

My travel trailer weighs 4700 lbs. empty, full of water and gear around 5500. I tow it with my Tundra (obviously with an equalizer) and it handles well, though I will probably put airbags on it to save my springs etc.

I use a double sway bar set up that is rock solid, though it requires me to loosen them for tight turns around town. I was in 30 mph winds in Idaho a few weeks ago with virtually zero sway.

What kind of half ton are you talking? Horse power and torque obviously vary greatly.

I drove to Island park 2 weeks ago and never took it off of cruise control at 70. This last weekend I did a run to Vegas via hwy 89 and back on I-15 and did the same, though my gas mileage going up the big hills was fairly close to 0 :lol: . Overall I get about 8, but if I back it down to 60ish, I get closer to 10. Probably would be better if I didn't have hillbilly tires and a lift.


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

Most any half ton will have enough power to do the job. Slower...... but you'll still get there!
Install some air bags and use an equalizer and you won't have any troubles, mostly because you'll be going slower than the big trucks.
Braking power is where the half tons are severely limited. Make sure your trailer brakes are working properly! don't go cheap on your controler! And learn how to use the **** thing!
BRAKES BRAKES BRAKES!!!!!!!!!

tree, the tires are killing your torque numbers. But **** they look sexy! In a hillbilly sort od way


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Well, just got back from the first trip with the new 31' 5,300 lb trailer and Chet hit it right on the head; did just fine, just a little slower on the bad stuff. Overall, not too bad.


----------



## BerryNut (Dec 29, 2008)

Ok so heres a question. My dad just bought a 28' enclosed trailer. He got it at a fund raiser and got a killer deal. He has a ford f 250 V10, so I dont worry too much about him pulling it. The dry weight of the trailer is 6000lbs. WE dont have snow mobiles but have many four wheelers. When I bought my new tundra, 2010 TRD it says its rated to tow 10,300. I may sound un informed and I mostly am. BUT, if the truck is rated to pull that much, but many of you dont pull close to that with out air bags and the such. Would I be ok to pull said new trailer with say 4 atvs in it without any mods to my truck? Please help this dumb guy so I dont screw up my new truck or new trailer. I already have the trailer brake installed, but am wondering how air bags work and affect the ride, as well as the cost.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I'd throw airbags on it. They aren't too terribly expensive, well worth the cost. As is an equalizer hitch. I've seen many a half ton upside down on the side of the freeway with a large trailer. Don't try and tow them like the diesels do, keep it slow and smart. Pay the money for the bags and hitch and you'll do just fine. The problems guys run into is the truck pulls the trailer fine the first 5 times they go out so they get complacent. Then they go to make a pass, turn on a curve, or get hit by the wind and the weight shift of the trailer max's out the suspension and "Flop" you just had a really bad day. Airbags and an equilizer help to mitigate these problems but still don't give you the security of 3/4 or 1 ton suspension.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I just got some airbags a few months ago; I just realized one pit fall, they only work if you remember to inflate them :O•-:


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

My dad pulled a 24 ft. 5th wheel for years with his half ton Chev. He had a sliding hitch and kept his speed down. It worked just fine. 5th wheels are pretty stable anyway. You'll get passed going up the hills and you'll just have to live with that. You also need to be 100% sure that your vehicle is equipped with a transmission cooler. Not all trucks are. Aftermarket coolers are not that expensive to put on.


----------

